# So I cut this Big Ass-Hole in my Boat.



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

This is no good!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

The picture shows the first lay. I put 3 more over this one.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I don't think Gelcoat is meant to be brushed. I'll sand it smooth tomorrow.


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

Dang! You wasn't messing around! What transducer you going with?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

jgraham154 said:


> Dang! You wasn't messing around! What transducer you going with?


Went with a B260 and Furuno 588.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Wtf ?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bill Me said:


> Wtf ?


It had to be done...


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I thought you had stabbed some big jerk on your boat.
What you did was cut a big-ass hole in your boat, not cut a big ass-hole in your boat.
That's a big hole. Is that the size it called for?


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

I bet that voids the hull warranty


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

welldoya said:


> I thought you had stabbed some big jerk on your boat.
> What you did was cut a big-ass hole in your boat, not cut a big ass-hole in your boat.
> That's a big hole. Is that the size it called for?


Yeah, it was either that or a big ole fairing block. The fairing block this ducer is huge. Maybe 22". This way, I get to keep my speed and fuel economy.

I done the temporary install and made one trip with it. It knocked 5mph off my top end speed and killed my gas numbers.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

You should be able to see China now.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

a said:


> I bet that voids the hull warranty



It won't matter. It's a Contender. You can't break em.

Besides, The hull is 10 years old.

Contender will actually do it for $1100.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bodupp said:


> You should be able to see China now.


I could see crabs farting at 1200' last weekend.


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

I am waiting on my 23t to arrive next Thursday. I bought one out of south Florida and have to re-fit my electronics. Did you cut that starboard for your dash ? I'm going to put in a 7610xsv and a fcv 620 as my stand alone Bottom machine. I need to find a way to get an inset for my new electronics .


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

jgraham154 said:


> I am waiting on my 23t to arrive next Thursday. I bought one out of south Florida and have to re-fit my electronics. Did you cut that starboard for your dash ? I'm going to put in a 7610xsv and a fcv 620 as my stand alone Bottom machine. I need to find a way to get an inset for my new electronics .


I used a piece of fiberglass that I had laying around but star board will work too. 

Yeah, I made all the cuts. It had the flip face electronics enclosure in it when I bought it but I didn't like it. Has more room this way.

Mine is a 23T also. The 25' hull.


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice work man!!! Curious though? Why didn't you just buy the transducer that's already flush and looks like a thru hull? You buy the tilted element version that's closest to the dead rise of your hull and just drill a big hole and mount it just like a thru hull fitting. Not trying to derail just trying to learn if there's a benefit to your install? Pretty work.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I see the grinder missed your FSU boot stripe again.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

TP might not help in this case bro. Dang!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Dynamic said:


> Nice work man!!! Curious though? Why didn't you just buy the transducer that's already flush and looks like a thru hull? You buy the tilted element version that's closest to the dead rise of your hull and just drill a big hole and mount it just like a thru hull fitting. Not trying to derail just trying to learn if there's a benefit to your install? Pretty work.


They don't make one like your talking about with a 18-19deg cone angle at 50khz. They are all 25deg or larger. I wanted the narrow cone angle for deep water.

Wish they did. Would have made my weekend a lot easier.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

MrFish said:


> I see the grinder missed your FSU boot stripe again.


I'm still trying to come to terms with that issue.


----------



## cape horn 24 (Sep 29, 2007)

Looks real good, just a question, will you come back and seal up the edges of the ducer and housing just to keep water from being forced up into the housing?
Once again very professional looking job.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

cape horn 24 said:


> Looks real good, just a question, will you come back and seal up the edges of the ducer and housing just to keep water from being forced up into the housing?
> Once again very professional looking job.


Yes, When the transducer is installed I will seal it with 4200.

The inside of the bilge will be gelcoated also.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Damn good hole but damn good job too 

Your bilge seems oddly clean too


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice job dude! At first I was like oohhh nooo that is asphalt I see.


----------



## FL Aggie (Sep 22, 2013)

That's pretty committed for a transducer.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

NKlamerus said:


> Your bilge seems oddly clean too


She gets bathed from Bow Light to prop every time she touches the water.


Thanks Guys. I'll finish up one evening this week. I need a quart of white gelcoat and I'll be done. Will update with pics.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

dang that is a big ass hole.
one thing is for sure.
you ain't scared.
hope you enjoy your better 
picture of the bottom.
nice boat.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

nextstep said:


> dang that is a big ass hole.
> one thing is for sure.
> you ain't scared.
> hope you enjoy your better
> ...


 Thanks.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Hell of a job Joey. Looking good!


----------



## Chiefsway (Aug 15, 2009)

How long did it take you to do that job?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Not bad for a white boy.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

One of those jobs that start at the point of no return!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Chiefsway said:


> How long did it take you to do that job?


3 days.

Thanks LastCast.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Not bad for a white boy.


You do know Kim came over and did all the work for him. He just took the pic's lol
Looks good Joey , nice work !

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Lmao! I saw the headline for this thread and my first thought was J took Kim fishing and got in a knife fight! Bahahah


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

After several trips I'm convinced that this was the right way to mount this ducer. Reads perfect whether sitting still or wide open.

Just in case anyone else might be thinking of doing the same.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I've been deciding what to get you for a new boat gift and I think I finally decided on getting you a harpoon.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

MrFish said:


> I've been deciding what to get you for a new boat gift and I think I finally decided on getting you a harpoon.



Damn you Fish!!!

You do realize I'm only one Boot stripe away from Alabama colors don't you? Maybe a recovering of the top also.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

One word: Ballsy! Looks real good. Side of my bay boat was hit with a rock on the highway last weekend and I'm scared to start on a 1 inch ding above the waterline let alone something like that.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

H2OMARK said:


> One word: Ballsy! Looks real good. Side of my bay boat was hit with a rock on the highway last weekend and I'm scared to start on a 1 inch ding above the waterline let alone something like that.


Mark the good thing about fiberglass is, if you mess it up, you can always grind it off and re do it. It's very forgiving.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice work!

The hardest part of a job like that is pushing that first drill bit through the hull. :thumbup:


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

BALLS......BIG FREAKIN BALLS, that's all


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Note to self...hyphen placement matters.


----------

